# 2022 Civil Service Score



## kpf94 (Jan 17, 2021)

I wanted to post this because I had not seen anywhere on the site a posting for the 2022 CS test. Has anybody been emailed their score yet? With last year's test being during the summer, I wasn't sure what to expect for a timeline in terms of when scores would be released and when the list would be formed. I believe the 2021 list was created on 9/1/2021 which was like 3 or so months after the testing period. I don't remember what the test before 2021 had for score release and list creation. I am still dumbfounded that a computer test takes so long for scores to be generated in 2022.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

Nothing yet on my end, it’s always been a long wait to receive CS scores. They say it takes “Up to 90 days.”


----------



## kpf94 (Jan 17, 2021)

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> Nothing yet on my end, it’s always been a long wait to receive CS scores. They say it takes “Up to 90 days.”


I was just wishfully thinking (stupid of me when it involves a state agency lol) that the state could turn around a totally computer based exam quicker.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

kpf94 said:


> I was just wishfully thinking (stupid of me when it involves a state agency lol) that the state could turn around a totally computer based exam quicker.


civil service updated the release date of exam scores on the website. next Tuesday the scores will be released


----------



## kpf94 (Jan 17, 2021)

PartnerInCrimeCo said:


> civil service updated the release date of exam scores on the website. next Tuesday the scores will be released


Of course the Commonwealth changed the date for score release to TBD recently. Was really looking forward to scores coming out today, now I have no idea what type of timeline to expect.


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

kpf94 said:


> Of course the Commonwealth changed the date for score release to TBD recently. Was really looking forward to scores coming out today, now I have no idea what type of timeline to expect.


the civil service will always be a mystery


----------



## Arby (Aug 9, 2021)

If there’s several people that are hired by their city and they are all waiting for an Academy spot, will the order be highest to lowest on the civil service list? For instance they couldn’t send number 5 on the list before #4?


----------



## IraHayes (8 mo ago)

Now that the State Police is Recruiting for the 88th & with the possibility of another Civil Service Test for the State Police next year I want to know if you guys think they will draw from the current list one more time?
I didn't make the cut for the 88th, but hopeful I would make the cut for the 89th if they draw from the current list one more time.


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)

From what I've heard is that the 89th will be pulled off this list too


----------



## Md2021 (Nov 28, 2021)

IraHayes said:


> Now that the State Police is Recruiting for the 88th & with the possibility of another Civil Service Test for the State Police next year I want to know if you guys think they will draw from the current list one more time?
> I didn't make the cut for the 88th, but hopeful I would make the cut for the 89th if they draw from the current list one more time.


How far are you down the list? Because I think they might send another batch of letter for the 88th.


----------



## IraHayes (8 mo ago)

Md2021 said:


> How far are you down the list? Because I think they might send another batch of letter for the 88th.


I got an 82 so doubt they will go down that far for this one.


----------



## Sal (Jun 16, 2021)

IraHayes said:


> I got an 82 so doubt they will go down that far for this one.


They’re already Down to 86, if they pull another you should get one next year.


----------



## Md2021 (Nov 28, 2021)

Sal said:


> They’re already Down to 86, if they pull another you should get one next year.


Definitely top of list for the 89th


----------



## Md2021 (Nov 28, 2021)

2022 exam scores are out, how do you guys do?


----------



## PartnerInCrimeCo (Dec 16, 2017)

Md2021 said:


> 2022 exam scores are out, how do you guys do?


I’ve taken the exam probably 5 times now. All grades ranging from 80-89. Can’t seem to figure it out… thing is, I always leave the exam feeling pretty good about it lol


----------



## brs2017 (Aug 11, 2017)

Has anyone gotten any info on a makeup exam? I had Covid during the exam, and per the instructions, was told to not show up and contact civil service. I did, they confirmed, and said I’d get a correspondence about a makeup exam.

I’ve since checked in twice, and they say no makeup has been decided yet. The eligible list comes out at the end of this week, how have they not scheduled a makeup for an exam that happened over 3 months ago?


----------



## Arby (Aug 9, 2021)

Anyone know how long the Municipal Police Academy is? Website says 20 weeks, but hearing it may be longer.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Arby said:


> Anyone know how long the Municipal Police Academy is? Website says 20 weeks, but hearing it may be longer.


MBTA academy is 24 I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

